
This Is Why I Never Hire Product Managers - dgerhardt
https://medium.com/@dcancel/this-is-why-i-never-hire-product-managers-c321ca96505b#.gus59z2oq
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11360259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11360259)

